# BAnco de Pruebas inercial para motores



## Gaston_77 (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola
Estoy desarrollando un banco de pruebas inercial para motores pequeños de kart.
Necesito medir la aceleracion de una masa inercial. Para ello utilizo como masa inercial un volante con su correspondiente corona. Concretamente estoy desarrollando el circuito de adquisicion de datos para enviarlo a una pc a traves del puerto serie con un micro pic16f876-20, con un cristal de 20 mhz.
La corona posee 122 dientes en su circunferencia, y puede llegar como maximo a unas 7000 RPM. 
La idea es medir el tiempo que transcurre entre diente y diente, o bien cada una determinada cantidad de dientes.
Para contar los dientes creo que lo mas conveniente es usar un sensor de efecto hall, que entregue un 1 cuando pase por el diente, y un 0 cuando pase por el blanco.
De acuerdo a los calculos que estuve haciendo, la frecuencia maxima que debe sensar es de 14 a 15 khz, aproximadamente.
Alquien me puede decir que sensor debo utilizar?
Es posible enviar la información con un pic16f876-20 a traves del puerto serie de una pc con esa velocidad?
Muchas gracias de antemano. Espero haber sido claro.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 14, 2009)

no se creo hay esos datos, en el foro usa el buscador sino consultale a señor google.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2009)

Segun lo que entiendo queres hacer algo de mucha presicion por lo que yo te recomedaria los encoders absolutos, (pero son un poco caros) anexo pdf de sus caracteristicas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 28, 2009)

Gaston_77: Como quieres determinar la aceleracion del volante inercial, tienes que medir la velocidad angular (rad/seg) del mismo cada segundo. El motor alcanza un maximo de 7000 rev/min (ó 117 rev/seg) y en cada rev, pasan 122 dientes de la corona, entonces tendras 117 x 122 = 14.3 kHz como calculaste.

Puedes usar un sensor efecto Hall, un sensor de proximidad inductivo o una barrera optoelectronica. Un PIC rapido deberia leer esa tasa de pulsos y si ademas, el PIC tiene un canal serial, puedes enlazar el PIC al PC.

Tu comentario: "Es posible enviar la información con un pic16f876-20 a traves del puerto serie de una pc con esa velocidad?", no esta claro, el PIC es para que se ocupe de contar la alta tasa de pulsos y una vez contados (o convertidos a, por ejemplo, rev/min) le envie al PC el valor para su posterior procesamiento.

Podrias intentar leer el tren de pulsos directamente por el puerto paralelo y si lo
logras (?!?!?), simplificaria mucho el diseño. Salu2.


----------



## daaran (Feb 19, 2010)

Buenas, Si aun estas es el tema, nosotros queremos montar uno igual.
Lo hemos planteado asi:



```
corona > fce > disparador |> pic > serie > pc (scada)
                temporizador ^
```
una fotocelula( a la corona) y  conectada a pic, que ira contando los dientes, y un temporizador (un 555 p.e  a 1Hrz) que a cada 1seg de el disparo de enviar al pc los datos (vueltas dadas en un segundo.  No es necesario enviar cada tanto los datos al pc.
Si haces las instrucciones del pic en ensamblador (si es el reloj de 20Mhz > 5 intrucciones por uS ) puedes comprobar cuanto le cuesta contar y guardar entre diente y diente y compararla con la velocidad real de los pulsos que le llegan de sensor.

Con el disparo a cada segundo, envias los datos por el puerto serie y no sobrecargas el pic. Si aun asi ves que es demasiado puedes hacer la temporizacion mas grande.
Nuestra idea es luego reflejar los datos en una grafica, con un programita en C, que será el mismo que se comunique con el pic. 

De momento estamos en pruebas, si sigue el hilo iremos poniendo los avances


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola daaran: No necesitas un LM555 para generar la interrupcion periodica de 1Hz, aprovecha el WatchDog del PIC. Y si, estaremos atent@s a tus aportes.
Salu2


----------

